# Monitor presentations



## Jpw (Jan 10, 2011)

My church has decided to place two large tv monitors in the front part of the sanctuary to display hymns, announcments, etc. These will be run from the sound booth in the back of the church. Any ideas on hard or software needed to make this happen?


----------

